# Looking for sheepadoodle breeders



## kelly blears (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi 
im currently looking for sheepadoodle breeders in the uk, can anyone help
kind regards


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What is a Sheepadoodle


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> What is a Sheepadoodle


I echo this comment.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> What is a Sheepadoodle


Apparently Old English Sheepdog x Poodle. Having owned an Old English in the past this combination sounds like a coat which would give me nightmares


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Aha!

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/s/sheepadoodle.htm


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you met dogs of this particular cross before, is that what has attracted you? If you have it may be best to talk to the owners and ask them about their experiences of breeders. Depending on your own personal definition of what amounts to an ethical breeder, you may struggle to find a breeder that you feel you can support. If you speak to other owners you will at least have a starting point to work from.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah right. Thought there had been an awkward incident on Old Macdonald's farm...


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

:Arghh < My face upon reading 'sheepadoodle'. Cute yes but unnecessary. Both dogs are stunning in their own right. Im sure you'll have a tough time finding any breeders I'm afraid. You'd be better off looking at rescues in your area & looking at a good old fashioned crossbreed that looks similar x


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

First of all hello and welcome to PF.

A quick google should be that there isn't a club for these crosses (like there is for the more well known Cockapoos and Labradoodles) so I personally would be wary about buying one. Old English Sheepdogs should be tested under the BVA/KC scheme for Hip Dysplasia and be on the Eye scheme, it also recommended they are tested DNA tested for PCD. Incidentally, Standard Poodles should also be tested under the Eye and Hip schemes - it is also recommended they are tested for vWD.

It seems unlikely to me personally that you will find someone doing these tests in the UK - especially when the Old English is now becoming relatively rare in todays society. 

Looking at these dogs online they look very similar to a Portuguese Water dog in a pet trim, maybe worth a trip to their breed club since the breed is more established RE: Health and breeders in this country.

Whatever you decide, please, please, please make sure the relative health tests are done. My last Old English was a rescue and watching him succumb to Hip Dysplasia was devastating. I wish you all best in your pup search.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

kelly blears said:


> Hi
> im currently looking for sheepadoodle breeders in the uk, can anyone help
> kind regards


Hi Kelly,
May I ask why you are interested in an OES/Poodle cross?
I think you will be hard pressed to find a responsible breeder of this cross. At the very least I would look for a breeder who is doing the required health tests for poodles and OES which will include X-rays for hip dysplasia, an eye exam by a certified canine ophthalmologist, and blood work to check thyroid function (that should be repeated yearly). This is the very bare minimum that I would look for. 
Unfortunately I doubt you will find anyone breeding these crosses who will even do this bare minimum...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't say I've ever come across a breeder of such cross. Why this cross out of interest? compared to the more popular Cockerpoo or Labradoodles, both of which have decent breeders that are easier to find.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Good Lord. What next?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> Apparently Old English Sheepdog x Poodle. Having owned an Old English in the past this combination sounds like a coat which would give me nightmares


I echo this for exactly the same reason
if we delayed a groom and clip by more than a week, it was hell with our OES. We never attempted the 'dulux' look and always kept her puppy cut because of this


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

shamykebab said:


> Ah right. Thought* there had been an awkward incident on Old Macdonald's farm...*




We don't like to talk about it . . . :Writing:Nailbiting:Wtf


----------



## kelly blears (Jan 25, 2016)

kelly blears said:


> Hi
> im currently looking for sheepadoodle breeders in the uk, can anyone help
> kind regards


Many thanks to those who have offered some good advice think I will have a rethink x


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

shamykebab said:


> Ah right. Thought there had been an awkward incident on Old Macdonald's farm...


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi

Have you considered a poodle, rather than a cross? You will probably pay a lot less for a pedigree, than you will for a cross breed and you will know exactly what you are getting. My poodle (OLLY) is a rescue and he is absolutely the best dog that anyone could wish for. Please take into account grooming costs though, you may find that any breed crossed with a poodle requires just as much clipping and grooming. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The problems even if you manage to find puppies of this cross, will be finding a breeder who health tests for known genetic and hereditary problems in both breeds that can be passed on prior to breeding the parents. Its sometimes hard to find breeders who do this for the more known and frequently bred crosses, so harder still for one of the lesser known ones. The other problem too is that first crosses tend to vary considerably in looks and type of coat.

If its the coat look and size that's attracted you to this cross, and you don't want something as big as an OES or don't want a full poodle particularly one breed that may be worth you looking at maybe a Polish Lowland Sheepdog.

http://www.plsc.org.uk/


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Please consider getting a full pedigree OES or Poodle. I have an OES and couldn't have another breed now. They are absolutely incredible dogs.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sheepadoodle?

I thought we had a troll then who wanted a sheep x poodle


----------

